# I got my dog ukc dna tested



## Banditsmokeycoal (Jan 7, 2016)

*.*

:hammer:..


----------



## DickyT (Jan 29, 2014)

Not without a full pedigree (both sire and dam registered).

Why register an altered dog that you can't show? Also the canine DNA tests are inaccurate. Not enough is known about the canine genome to accurately decode it.


----------



## BCdogs (May 30, 2014)

Along with what Dicky said, there also isn't a DNA test that even covers the APBT yet, so I'm now sure how this test works.


----------



## Banditsmokeycoal (Jan 7, 2016)

:woof::woof:


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

The only DNA testing the UKC does as far as I'm aware is to to have a breeding animal's DNA on file for proving parentage. They don't analyze the DNA for breed identification.

ETA: here is the FAQ section on UKC's website: http://www.ukcdogs.com/Web.nsf/WebPages/Registration/CanineDNAFAQs
*
"Can DNA prove my dog is purebred?

No. DNA can determine or verify parentage of a dog, but cannot provide proof that a dog is purebred. DNA profiling will not entitle your dog to registration privileges."*


----------



## Kenaii (Dec 22, 2011)

Banditsmokeycoal said:


> Her gameness is unbelievable.


How do you know that, exactly?
There's only one way to know if your dog's game or not and it's kinda illegal...


----------



## Banditsmokeycoal (Jan 7, 2016)

:woof::woof:


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Banditsmokeycoal said:


> Ok and it came back as "american pit bull terrier" with the same numbers and letters of my friends registered apbt, when i applied for the ukc dna i wrote she was a mutt.mixed breed. Unknown ancestry, it says nothing about percentage, it just says one single breed


So since it lists a breed (I'm guessing the UKC doesn't have an option to select "mutt" since this process is used to test purebred breeding stock) you assume that this is a definitive assessment of your dog's breed, despite the fact that they state that there is no possible way to determine breed this way?

It didn't give you a percentage because that's not what this test is for. There is a process called "DNA-P" in which a dog's DNA profile is kept on file so that offspring of theirs can be verified using that information. That is all. It is a way to assure people purchasing purebred animals from a breeder that the dog they are purchasing is of the parentage that is listed on their pedigree since unfortunately, there are numerous breeders who will lie about what stud dog was used. It's called hanging papers.


----------



## BCdogs (May 30, 2014)

Yeah, I don't see how this test can prove that your dog is 100% APBT. All it proves is that your dog is related to a registered dog, right? 

The thing is, the UKC doesn't exactly have the highest standards. Plenty of registered, even champion APBTs in the UKC are Amstaff, American Bully, and Mastiff mixes.


----------



## Kenaii (Dec 22, 2011)

BCdogs said:


> Yeah, I don't see how this test can prove that your dog is 100% APBT. All it proves is that your dog is related to a registered dog, right?
> 
> The thing is, the UKC doesn't exactly have the highest standards. Plenty of registered, even champion APBTs in the UKC are Amstaff, American Bully, and Mastiff mixes.


:goodpost:

ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [290696] :: SHOWPITS CATCH ME IF U CAN CAPONE (UKC Grand Champ, also DNA tested, just like your dog. Yet, he has Gaff dogs in his ped. Gaff is a Pitter Staff line)

ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [166386] :: 'PR' LUNA'S IRON MIKE OF BLUE ROCK (another Dna tested Gr Ch. As you can see his ped is full of Gaff dogs and even a couple of AKC champions.)

ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [2771] :: KINDER'S WIZARD GATOR (Gr Ch and one of the most well known UKC stud dogs. Yet if you look at his ped, it's almost completely made up of AKC Am Staffs.)

So, obviously the UKC has its fair share of issues with recognizing APBTs. To be fair, the ADBA isn't innocent either (remember the Whopper dogs?) 
Enjoy your dog, but please, don't call her an APBT.

Oh, and for the love of God, stop calling your dog game lol. I'm sure she's a great dog, but she's not game.


----------

